# Holster for Ruger SBH Bisley Hunter



## Bone Collector (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought a .44 Mag SBH Bisley Hunter and I need some help with getting the right holster. Although I've seen some custom leather holsters that are absolutely awesome, I don't want a leather holster. 

I'm looking at getting something like the Bianchi 4100 or 4101 shoulder holsters because I like the flexibility of  be convertable to hip holsters too. The sizing charts I've found don't specifically say these holsters fit the Bisley Hunter, but will they fit it? I don't have a scope for it, but I may possibly add a scope in the future. The 4101 is made for scoped guns, but will it accommodate a non-scoped gun okay, without being too loose? If I the 4101 will work well enough without being too loose then I won't have to buy another holster when I get a scope.

Anyone have any other ideas about what holsters will fit and are ideal for hunting? Thanks!

BC


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 18, 2013)

Don't overlook an Uncle Mike's Bandoleer holster. I have several for my Contender, my Super Redhawk and my SBH hunter. I got used to them and I like them. I usually wear them tucked under my left arm or across my back. I can't get used to them strapped across my chest as usually shown in pics.


----------



## Boot (Aug 18, 2013)

Bone Collector, I have the bianchi you're inquiring about, for my non-bisley SBHH. I cant say it would or wouldn't fit the bisley, but if you ever get up toward Locust Grove, I'd be happy to meet you somewhere, and let you test fit it, and try on the holster to see how you like the whole setup.


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 19, 2013)

If it fits a regular blackhawk hunter it SHOULD fit a bisley just fine. Only difference is grip, hammer and I think trigger. Scoped or not scoped I have no clue but the bisley hunter I had fit in a holster for the blackhawk. Ruger Bisleys are the best feeling of the single actions made, and seem to reduce some recoil. Now the Colt bisleys, I cant even cock  1 handed.


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 20, 2013)

br6ppc said:


> Don't overlook an Uncle Mike's Bandoleer holster. I have several for my Contender, my Super Redhawk and my SBH hunter. I got used to them and I like them. I usually wear them tucked under my left arm or across my back. I can't get used to them strapped across my chest as usually shown in pics.



I looked at the Uncle Mike's Bandolier holster. I read a lot of reviews and a good number of people say that theirs are very uncomfortable to wear. Also, I had trouble finding the right size.

BC


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 21, 2013)

Bone Collector said:


> I looked at the Uncle Mike's Bandolier holster. I read a lot of reviews and a good number of people say that theirs are very uncomfortable to wear. Also, I had trouble finding the right size.
> 
> BC



I think my Uncle Mikes Camo Bandolier holster is a size 4.  I can check if you like.  

(I have the 7.5" Bisley Hunter in .44 mag, holster works with a Burris FF3, a scope, OR stock with no optics).  Fits great, too.)


----------



## br6ppc (Aug 21, 2013)

nickE10mm said:


> I think my Uncle Mikes Camo Bandolier holster is a size 4.  I can check if you like.
> 
> (I have the 7.5" Bisley Hunter in .44 mag, holster works with a Burris FF3, a scope, OR stock with no optics).  Fits great, too.)



I checked mine and it is a size 4. It will fit my SBH Hunter w/ 2X weaver or my SRH 480 w/ 7 1/2 in bbl and Bushnell Elite 2-6X32.

I just sling mine with the strap on top of my right shoulder and holster under my left side. I don't try to attach the holster to my belt. It rides comfortably for me. It might not work if you plan on running with it on as I described. I don't plan on doing any sprints with this rig.


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I should have my Bianchi to try out this weekend. I would go ahead and buy an Uncle Mike's bandolier holster too if I could find a size 4 in camo, but it seems nobody has one. If you know where I can find one, please let me know. Thanks for your help!

BC


----------



## fishtail (Aug 22, 2013)

Uncle Mikes does have a backorder to ship in 10 days a scoped #4 camo vertical shoulder holster. 
http://www.shopunclemikes.com/detail/TCL+UM08+3+R
Click on the size.


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 23, 2013)

fishtail said:


> Uncle Mikes does have a backorder to ship in 10 days a scoped #4 camo vertical shoulder holster.
> http://www.shopunclemikes.com/detail/TCL+UM08+3+R
> Click on the size.



Thanks, Fishtail, but I am more interested in a bandolier holster versus a vertical shoulder holster. The Uncle Mike's bandolier holster is listed on that site too, but it I don't know if I want to spend $70 on it right now. I found another one on the Cabelas website for a lot less that I am considering.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Scoped-Bandolier-Holsters-Camo/727458.uts

BC


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 23, 2013)

Bone Collector said:


> Thanks, Fishtail, but I am more interested in a bandolier holster versus a vertical shoulder holster. The Uncle Mike's bandolier holster is listed on that site too, but it I don't know if I want to spend $70 on it right now. I found another one on the Cabelas website for a lot less that I am considering.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Scoped-Bandolier-Holsters-Camo/727458.uts
> 
> BC



Hey man ... let me give you a tip.  The model you're looking at (on Cabela's website) is one made by Uncle Mikes FOR Cabelas, has a VELCRO closure on the flap.  If you go to Uncle Mike's website and get the model number of the exact item and size and Google that item number, you will find that Uncle Mike's item that they sell to everyone else has a BUTTON closure.  I MUCH prefer my button closure...way less noisy.  

FWIW....


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 23, 2013)

nickE10mm said:


> Hey man ... let me give you a tip.  The model you're looking at (on Cabela's website) is one made by Uncle Mikes FOR Cabelas, has a VELCRO closure on the flap.  If you go to Uncle Mike's website and get the model number of the exact item and size and Google that item number, you will find that Uncle Mike's item that they sell to everyone else has a BUTTON closure.  I MUCH prefer my button closure...way less noisy.
> 
> FWIW....



Thanks for the tip but that holster is actually made by gunmate products. I could easily modify it with the button anyway. however I just bought an Uncle Mike's camo holster off Ebay for $28.


----------



## nickE10mm (Aug 23, 2013)

Bone Collector said:


> Thanks for the tip but that holster is actually made by gunmate products. I could easily modify it with the button anyway. however I just bought an Uncle Mike's camo holster off Ebay for $28.



10/4 ... just making you aware  

(i got my bandolier in camo, too)  :COOL:


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm glad I ordered the Bianchi 4100 holster. I really like it. It's comfortable and keeps the gun right where I want it. The only downside at the point is that it's for a gun without a scope and I'm really wanting to go ahead and get a scope for it already. On the plus side, I do have the Uncle Mike's Camo Bandolier holster on the way and it will accommodate a scope. I can't wait until firearms deer season now! 

BC


----------

